# Highwater Marks



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Guests braving the rugged cold weather of late on early runs at the ducks have been rewarded with fast shooting and solid straps. Goose hunts showing promise as well with Bob T. and guests taking 33 the first morning and 14 the next, mostly Snows. Capt. James C.; Capt. Matt; Capt. Doug; Capt. Chris and myself all managed solid shooting despite a big shift in the birds after the undulations in water levels after the big blast of the latest cold front. This took a lot of team work in weather that will test the resolve of any watermen and I've got to hand it to the guys for not only getting the job done but executing really well.

*Fishing *

We've had some duck/fish combinations lately but the rugged cold isn't making that very comfortable. Capt. James E. managed some Redfish action wading marsh drains and bayous with artificial while Capt. Chris C. has managed to stay on the Trout with size toward the lower end and not a whole lot of keepers.

This weather reminds me of the days when I was starting my career. This latest front came through hard and has stayed nasty for nearly a week. What's good for the duck may be a challenge for the fish and the fisherman! It looks like we are heading for a warm up; winds are switching Southerly and I'm betting on some fog in coming days which will complicate early morning schedules.

*Reflections*

We ushered the New Year in on top of our game with guests from Texas; North Carolina; and Florida. In a Seasonal time of Thanksgiving and good cheer I have taken pause over the last few days to reflect on the blessings I've been given. Being surrounded by not only excellent watermen and guides but just really good people is something special. To those riches I add the best host on the coast, my wife Wendi, and our guests that bless us with their friendship and business. I think 2013 is going to be another great year at Castaway Lodge and we hope you will come see us when you get a chance.

Happy New Year!

Like us on *Facebook* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more pics coming in.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Cork Without The Popping Part*

A first in a 25 year professional gunning career. Hunting over Adam Hamrick's Cork blocks. I was stunned at way they looked in the spread, nice ride and look. They are heavy, but it is definately a neat addition to the rig and keeps well with the heritage and best aspects of the sport.

Adam can be reached at [email protected]


----------

